# '69 Raleigh Sprite



## slowride (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Purchased this earlier in the year and spent a good 5 weeks of evenings & weekends completely disassembling , cleaning, re-greasing all bearings, and waxing.  Thanks to Pat from Dayton for saving it and passing it on. The bike is completely original including Dunlop sprite double line tires , tubes, cables, saddle, pedals , chain, grips...even reused some bearing balls. All pinstripes intact and all R nuts present! Heuret Alvit works fine and can still get it up to tallest gear but cable housing end shows small deformation from that infamously strong return spring. Let me know what you think!  Thanks, Steve


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2018)

-----

were 26" wheel and 27" wheel Sprites ever produced side by side or did they evolve to 27" wheel from 26"?

recall that by the early 1970's they were 27" wheel.

-----


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 28, 2018)

It's a beauty!


----------



## slowride (Jun 28, 2018)

Sprite first came out in '67 with sturmey archer internal hub 5 speed . It was simply a sports with 5 speed (same 26" wheels and same frames) in '69 they added the sprite above with heuret derailleur 5 speed as option along side SA 5 speed sprite both still 26" wheels. In 1970 only 26" wheel sprite with derailleur. I can not find a Brochure from 1971 looked everywhere. 1972 came the sprite with 27" wheel to replace 26". The 26" wheel sprites were never offered along side 27". Hopefully Sir Mike will be along and can confirm my research is correct.


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2018)

-----

Thanks so much for the answer.  

Probably sounds like a simpleton's question to a Sir Wally enthusiast.  

Can recall the yellow with black trim Sprite 27 if the early 1970's which came with Huret gears and Altenburger Synchron brakes.

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice job! Your hard work shows!!!


----------



## slowride (Jul 1, 2018)

More pictures. different lighting to show how the bronze green changes.


----------



## juvela (Jul 1, 2018)

-----

"Pass me me Persols!"  

-----


----------

